# Marlene Lufen - Sat1 FFS 02.04.2020 - 1080i - ass shaking



## kalle04 (2 Apr. 2020)

*Marlene Lufen - Sat1 FFS 02.04.2020 - 1080i - ass shaking*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 







642 MB - ts - 1920 x 1080 - 08:01 min

https://filejoker.net/yumbsjn4emox​


----------



## mc-hammer (2 Apr. 2020)

Sexy Marlenchen


----------



## poulton55 (2 Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank


----------



## olleg poppov (3 Apr. 2020)

das war mega heiß, ein echter Lichtblick in diesen Zeiten... Sie ist und bleibt die Beste


----------



## gunnar86 (3 Apr. 2020)

Danke für Marlene.


----------



## Ronstadt23 (4 Apr. 2020)

olleg poppov schrieb:


> das war mega heiß, ein echter Lichtblick in diesen Zeiten... Sie ist und bleibt die Beste



Dem Kommentarschließe ich mich an. Denn Marlene Lufen ist in Zeiten der 2020 Pandemie infolge des Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 mit all ihren Einschränkungen ein echter Lichtblick und strahlender Sonnenschein, der gute Laune verursacht.

Marlene Lufen ist eine dieser Frauen, die mit zunehmenden Alter immer besser werden, denn sie eine fantastische Moderatorin, die ich sehr mag und schätze. Sie ist locker, charmant und witzig, aber auch ernsthaft und nachdenklich, wenn dies angebracht ist. Marlene Lufen ist eine bildhübsche Augenweide, die mit ihrer tollen Pferdeschwanz-Frisur, dem gelben Sommerkleid und den gelben Schuhen eine hervorragende Figur macht. Apropos Figur: Auch als ass shacking queen oder auf deutsch als, man verzeihe die saloppe Formulierung, Arschwackel-Ass ist sie ein traumhafter Anblick, den man nicht so schnell vergisst.

Ganz herzlichen Dank für das supertolle Video von der ebenso super sympathischen wie sehr be- und verzaubernden Shaking-Schönheit Marlene Lufen sowie all die mit dem Video verbundene Arbeit, Zeit und Mühe.


----------



## Sepp2500 (5 Apr. 2020)

Marlene ist das Highlight am Morgen,danke


----------



## comatron (5 Apr. 2020)

So schüttelt man die Viren aus dem Schlüpfer !


----------



## spiderdiner (6 Apr. 2020)

Sehr nice! Thx


----------



## rostlaube2012 (20 Apr. 2020)

danke, toll


----------

